# New Holland 575 making Banana Bales



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

I just bought a New Holland 575 baler and trying to get it adjusted. I'm having problems getting the bales even. I need to get more hay to off side of bale. The bulge is to the pick up side of baler. Just wondering where to put pins in which holes on packer arm. I need to get the book from dealer but they haven't came up with it yet. Also I need to make a longer tail on right knot. I can set a big baler great but having issues with the little baler. Had to get one for my wife and her horses. Lol. Any help would be great to get it tuned in. Other than that seems to be a great baler.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Are the pins in the center holes now? If so, Start by moving the pin in the top of the packer fork to the bottom hole. If that isn't enough, you'll have to move the pin on the other end.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

Right now pins are in bottom hole on top and lower pin in far outside. I haven't tried baling yet, will this morning. When I started, they were middle on top and far inside pin on bottom.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

We only get banana bales when we're "cleaning up" a field trying to get the leftovers in corners etc. It always seemed to me to be an issue of irregular sized charges of hay going into the chamber. What are you cutting and how are your windrows?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Draft Horse Hay said:


> We only get banana bales when we're "cleaning up" a field trying to get the leftovers in corners etc. It always seemed to me to be an issue of irregular sized charges of hay going into the chamber. What are you cutting and how are your windrows?


I agree. The only time I ever have to move a pin from a center position is in some really shiny straw and even then one pin hole is enough. It's hard to make a bad bale in good rows with the rotary fed NH balers.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Years back before I bought my own sq baler I had 2 different people bale some bales for me with a NH 570 or 575 and neither baler would make a square bale IE not banana shaped.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the input. I found out why my bales were ratty and banana shaped. I lost the knife in the chamber and knife on plunger is in rough shape. Not sure if it sheared off but figured that is why my bales are bad. The windrows are big and not to even but to bad either. Will get parts back in and lined back up. Should work better I am hoping.


----------



## Coondle (Aug 28, 2013)

Before adjusting the packer forks check and if necessary adjust the pickup drive belt. Overfeeding a 570 or 575 will give banana bales.The pickup drive belt must be able to slip once the feeder is full until cleared by the rotors.

I posted this elsewhere recently and it applies to the 575 as well.

There is one issue with a 570 that is not detailed in the handbook. The handbook under "Maintenance" details the adjustment of the pickup drive belt, but does not tell you how to get rid of paint or rust on the pulley sheaves.

The pickup is designed to slip on the belt drive to prevent overfeeding and to protect the pickup from overload. Overfeeding causes bale shape and possibly bale length issues.

A new or out-of-storage 570 will not let the pickup drive belt slip because of paint (new) rust (ex-storage) on the sheaves. I did over 30,000 bales with my 570 before finding this issue and the paint was still on the pulley sheaves.

On the left side the belt comes from the main drive past a tensioning idler pulley to a shaft that traverses the machine.

The pulley sheaves must get the paint/rust worn off to achieve correct tension. Test tension on the pickup with a lever under the centre shaft of the pickup over the front finger-bar out past the wind guards and at 34 inches from the centre shaft a load (use a spring scale) of 55 to 69 lbs should be the reading when someone turns the baler by hand where the belt slips.

Clearing the paint is the issue. There is not enough adjustment available to let painted sheaves slip and wear paint off.

I had to lengthen the tension spring so much that I put a loop of wire between the adjuster and the spring to let the belt slip and remove the paint.

Once the pulley sheaves are shiny adjust the spring tension to get the right loading on the pickup. When properly adjusted and with a heavy windrow, you should see the pickup flow of hay pause on each stroke.

Makes a difference to bale shape to have this correctly tensioned.

The top of the packer fork has 3 holes the anchor point also 3 meaning a total 9 combinations.

Moving the anchor point to the right packs more hay in the left of the bale.

Moving the packer fork point down packs more hay in the left of the bale.

The reverse is also the case.


----------



## Draft Horse Hay (May 15, 2014)

Doh! Baling without one of the knives ....... That's amazing it would make a bale at all.

Best of luck - if you're getting the same weather in OR that we are (N ID) you're inn good shape albeit a little hot for us (95F) with sunup before 5AM and down at 9PM.


----------



## CF-Farmer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Coondle, I will check the slip on the pick up. Makes sense it needs to slip and with everything painted these days will check it out. My holes now are in bottom and far right but may need to move again now that I am back together. 
Yeah Draft Horse I couldn't believe it either but the ones I did do don't look very pretty. Lol. It is hot here in high 90's. I will be done with the little bales in day or two. Thanks for all the help.


----------

